# Does test increase body temperature ?



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey all im just entering my 3rd week of test e @ 500mg a week, and ive noticed over the last few days ive become extra hot, now im usualy a cold ar$se but lately everyone thinks its cold but im saying its warm lol. So I was wondering if it was an affect of the test and maybe if it is then its affecting me more as ive had very low test lvls for a long time and was always cold ? Can anyone answer this for me please.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Anyone ?


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

That's eostrogen sides mate. You need a a1 to control it. Hope that helps.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

gavzilla said:


> That's eostrogen sides mate. You need a a1 to control it. Hope that helps.


Hmmm interesting ok cheers mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Always thought it was low estrogen that raises body temperature?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

It's because the hypothalamus is suppressed, part of its job is the bodies thermostat


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

artifical testosterone will play with your thyroid heat will fluctuate on cycle, im a fecking radiator


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

gavzilla said:


> That's eostrogen sides mate. You need a a1 to control it. *Hope that helps*.


 :lol: not really

i'm always red hot when on cycle and I run ai


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> :lol: not really
> 
> i'm always red hot when on cycle and I run ai


Here is someone else's research. One symptom of high eostrogen is sweating more than others. Remember everyone is different so what works for one doesn't mean it will work for another. Best way to find out is try it, get a blood test or ask the lads on here.

High eostrogen level symptoms

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4433765]Originally Posted by Pain2Gain

Guys you don't want a AI running Dbol, period!

Dbol requires a high oestrogen environment to do its thing, so using a AI your killing the oestrogen in your system and creating a less than perfect environment for most gains.

Nolva is the better option stoping gyno but allowing a high level of oestrogen in your system.

there are more bad sides then gyno that nolva cant stop so an ai is needed imo!

Here is a list of some of the symptoms of high E2 (you don't have to

experience all of the symptoms to know that you have high E2):

* Depression

* Trouble reaching an orgasm

* No erections while sleeping (i.e. "night wood" or "morning wood")

* Anxiety

* Panic Attacks

* Prostate problems

* Gyneomastia

* Water Retention

* Dizziness/Vertigo

* Increased Blood Pressure

* Decreased Libido

* ED

* When penis is limp, it doesn't hang low (it seems to try to crawl back up)

* Asthma like issues (due to increased water retention around the lungs)

* Trouble sleeping at night - waking up multiple times per night

* Lack of Libido

* Crying while watching TV shows/movies

* Easier to get angry (think PMS)

* Insulin Resistance (getting tired after eating a meal - if left

untreated, it can lead to Type II Diabetes)

* Larger stomach

* Redness on the face and/or chest

* Feeling hotter than everybody else

* Thinner skin/bleeding easier

also...when E2 goes up, it "makes you feel like crap and kills

your sex life". As E2 levels go up, SHBG (Sex Hormone Binding Globulin)

levels tend to go up, too. SHBG attaches itself to testosterone and

basically makes the testosterone useless. In other words, you can have

"good" levels of testosterone, but if your SHBG is too high, you still

feel like you have low testosterone .


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have no other symptoms that would suggest I have high oestrogen just that my body temp has increased.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

Well when I heat up its usually high eostrogen and a a1 helps me. a blood test might help you to identify your heating problem.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I get mental night sweats on test, even with an AI, this morning I was 3kg lighter at 6am than at 10pm -that's a lot of water to **** /sweat and I'm only cruising on 250e10d


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Its not a huge increase im not sweating im just nice and warm where as before I was always cold.


----------

